# Rat Cages - Ferplast Furet Plus



## Awesomerosity (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently keeping my two male ratties in a Ferplast Furet Plus (see the link below) But I feel like they could do with a little more space. I was debating getting a critter nation or something like that, but I wasn't sure whether it would be worth spending out all that money for something that my boys might not need. I had the idea of buying another secondhand Furet Plus, and connecting it with mine, without the base. Does anyone know if it would be possible to connect the two cages in this way, or should I just invest in a totally new cage?

Here's what I currently have: Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to use zip ties to fix two bar cages together. Just remove the base of one, sit it on top of the second and wrap the ties around the bars where they meet. The roof on a furet is easy as you can just unclip the wire lid on the bottom one. Try to get metal ties if poss and put loads on all the round so its nice and secure.Otherwise, go on fancyrat forum and look at the cages, there's loads there who have hacked a cage. I'm gonna hack mine next week, to try and make it sideways instead of upright so I can put in a deeper tray, and fit my hamster cages underneath.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

imo, it would probably be easier (and likely cheaper) to buy a new Huge cage- and ebay the one you have.
after christmas, i'm planning on treating myself to an explorer or savic royal suite, they are about £60ish off ebay... ker-ching! lol

https://www.google.com/search?q=sav...qBvOR0QWq0ICwCw&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=631


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have my two girls in a Savic Freddy 2 max
obiuosly a bit smaller than the explores and royal suites (it's 80x50x80) if it's the size you looking for it's a pretty good cage Also the ferplast jenny is the same size but wires are not coated and the door is pretty small :nonod:
Have a look at the jenny kd as people mentioned it is better though I don't know much about the kd
Sorry I don't know much about diy-ing the cage!
Hope this helped!


----------

